# What color titanium alloy can make you like more for M2C



## RES Racing Exhaust (2 mo ago)

RES Eexhaust for BMW M2C

We build RES exhaust according to factory exhaust. You don't need to cut your exhaust. It only needs to be removed and installed, and the valve is ready to use. We do a good job for you - "pre-sale" - "product" - "freight" - "installation guidance" - "after sale". You just need to enjoy the brand new performance boost and sound feast. 

What can the RES Exhaust do for M2 / M2C
Reduce the exhaust back pressure, which is beneficial to the performance of the vehicle at high speed. The position of the exhaust pipe is between the engine exhaust manifold and the muffler. Its function is to reduce shock and noise, facilitate installation and prolong the life of the exhaust muffler system. 
View attachment 1075663
View attachment 1075662

View attachment 1075666
View attachment 1075664

View attachment 1075667
View attachment 1075665


RES uses intelligent electronic valves, standard RES controller: remote control + mobile phone software + gesture control
View attachment 1075668

Looking forward to hearing from you and your feedback on prices, products and more. I also look forward to our happy cooperation in the end.

what can we do for you:

1.most competitive price
2.The strictest quality control
3.The most comprehensive and timely pre-sale and after-sale service
4.The most timely delivery time


RES Sales Manager：charlee
WECHAT: res2638
Whatsapp:+86 13620859859
website:RES Exhaust » High Performance Exhaust System Where to buy exhaust Exhaust shop RES Exhaust price RES exhaust factory RES distributor
INS:resexhaust_ly
EM: [email protected]


----------

